# hammer attack!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Woman accused of hammer attack over gas
*
1 hour, 37 minutes ago

Police arrested a woman who allegedly attacked a San Antonio convenience store clerk on the head with a hammer after he turned down her demand for free gasoline on Tuesday.

Police said the woman told the clerk that she had no money and was about to run out of gas.

After the clerk said no, police said the woman struck him with the hammer, grabbed some change from the cash register and fled.

Officers later found the woman stranded in her car.

The woman faces a charge of aggravated robbery with a deadly weapon.

The clerk is expected to recover.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

HAMMERTIME!!!!!!! oh oh ......stop! cant touch this...nah nah nah.... ok someone had to do it.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> HAMMERTIME!!!!!!! oh oh ......stop! cant touch this...nah nah nah.... ok someone had to do it.......


You're one sick dude!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dang thats a pretty crazy story!


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

thats just wrong everyone know ......you robb gas stations with a screwdriver......................


----------

